# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Bu da Yunan zulmü

## ceydaaa

namaz-i__250x250cutout.jpgYaklaşık 200 bin Müslüman'ın yaşadığı Yunanistan'da, Müslümanların cami sorunu giderek büyüyor. Başkent Atina'da tek bir caminin bulunmayışı, bu şehirde yaşayan Müslümanları mağdur ediyor. Yunanistan'ın Atina'ya cami yapılmasına izin vermemesi nedeniyle, Müslümanlar derme çatma yerlerde ibadetlerini yerine getirmek zorunda kalıyor.

Türkiye'de çıkarılan yasalarla azınlıklara ait olan gayrimenkuller sorgusuz sualsiz iade edilirken, her defasında "özgürlük" ve "demokrasi" vurgusu yapan AB ülkelerinin, Yunanistan tarafından Müslümanlara yapılan bu zulmü görmezden gelmesi, çifte standart olarak değerlendiriliyor.

Yapmak bir tarafa yıkıyor

MİLLİ GAZETE'nin manşet haberine göre Yunanistan'da 200 bin Müslüman yaşıyor. Yunanistan'ın başkenti Atina'da ise tek bir cami bile yok.

Türkiye siyasi misyonu olan azınlık okullarını dahi açmayı düşünürken, Yunanistan en temel insan hakkı olan ibadet hakkını dahi Müslümanlara çok görüyor.

Atina'ya cami yapılmasını engelleyen Yunanistan, camii yıkmaya da devam ediyor. Yunanistan, Batı Trakya'da çoğunluğu Türklere ait olan 41 konutu ve Osmanlı'dan kalma tarihi bir camiyi yeni imar planını gerekçe göstererek yıkma kararı almıştı. AB bu duruma da tepki göstermemişti.

Yunanistan Müslümanlar Birliği Başkanı Naim El Ghandour, özellikle Ramazan ayında Müslümanların kültür merkezi adı altındaki yerlerde ya da gayri resmi olarak mescit olarak kullanılan daire, dükkan, depo gibi mekanlarda toplandıklarına ve ibadet ettiklerine işaret etti. Mescitlerdeki fiziki koşulların iyi olmadığını belirten El Ghandour, Kasım ayına kadar Atina'ya cami yapılması konusunda bir gelişme olmazsa Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi'ne başvuracaklarını bildirdi.

Atinalı Müslümanlar resmi tek bir ibadet yerine sahip olmayan Atina'ya cami yapılması ile ilgili Kasım ayına kadar bir gelişme olmazsa, Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi'ne (AİHM) başvuracak. İnşası Yunan parlamentosu tarafından onaylanan ancak henüz yapımına başlanmayan cami projesinde bir ilerleme kaydedilmeyen Atina'da AA muhabirinin sorularını yanıtlayan Yunanistan Müslümanlar Birliği Başkanı Naim El Ghandour, özellikle Ramazan ayında Müslümanların kültür merkezi adı altındaki yerlerde ya da gayri resmi olarak mescit olarak kullanılan daire, dükkan, depo gibi mekanlarda toplandıklarına ve ibadet ettiklerine işaret etti. Mescitlerdeki fiziki koşulların iyi olmadığını belirten El Ghandour, Kasım ayına kadar Atina'ya cami yapılması konusunda bir gelişme olmazsa Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi'ne (AİHM) başvuracaklarını bildirdi.

El Ghandour, şunları kaydetti: "Birçok mescitte klima bulunmuyor. Bu mescitler herhangi bir cemaat tarafından ekonomik olarak desteklenmediği için eksiklikler olabiliyor, her şeyi gücümüz yettiği kadar kendi cebimizden karşılıyoruz. Atina'da cami yapımı için en fazla Kasım ayına kadar bekleriz. Kasım ayına kadar herhangi bir olumlu gelişme görmezsek Yunanlı Müslümanlar olarak AİHM'e başvuracağız."
İftar sofraları evsizlere de açık

Öte yandan Atina'daki mescitlerde Ramazan boyunca verilen iftar ve sahurlara ekonomik krizdeki ülkede yaşayan evsiz ve yoksullar da katılıyor. Naim El Ghandour birçok mescitte iftar ve sahur verildiğini, bundan Yunan yoksullarından da faydalandığını belirterek, şöyle konuştu: "Zor anlar geçiren Yunanlılar da bundan faydalanabiliyorlar. Onlara yardım için elimizden gelenin en iyisini yapmaya çalışıyoruz. Ramazan ayının özelliklerinden biri de bu zaten, yiyecek bir şeyi olmayanlar da bizim soframızı paylaşabilir. Bize katılanlardan bazıları her ay Ramazan ayı olmasını diliyor. Yemeğimizi paylaştığımız kardeşlerimizin hangi dinden olduğunu sorgulamıyoruz."

----------

